# Visual Memorization



## pjk (Aug 14, 2007)

For those of you who use some sort of visual memo during your solve, what technique do you use? Do you have a set of patterns you look for, use the tapping technique, or just draw lines among the cube in your head? 

Also, post your avg. memo times for the 3x3, and give a rough breakdown of what you memo first, second, etc. and what your estimated time is for each. I am curious to compare with mine. I avg around 90 seconds for memo right now, and the breakdown is around here:
Memo order and time:
1) EP: 45 Seconds
2) CP: 15 Seconds
3) EO: 15 Seconds
4) CO: 5 Seconds
5) Quick look on possible memo misses: 10 Seconds

So how does your breakdown go, and what techniques do you use?


----------



## hait2 (Aug 16, 2007)

i think your EP takes quite a while relative to your other times, and there's an easy 10seconds you can shave off your memo times by not checking over

my current memo is around 40-45ish seconds, but it used to be very similar to your time not too long ago (in fact i haven't even updated my sig yet ;x)
my orientations are 10seconds, permutations are 30 seconds
i dont know my specific breakdowns but
it's probably 7(eo)+3(co) and 20(ep)+10(cp) but i'm just guessing there

i memorize in ep->cp->eo->co and solve in opposite order

don't use anything fancy, drag fingers to remember cycles for cp, imagine a pyramid of shapes for co, visualize words and also repeat them to myself for eo. (i hope talking is allowed during bld solves otherwise i'd need to remember another way for eo)


----------



## CorwinShiu (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm not sure this counts as a visual memorization, but i use tap/draw/numbers. I say the number as i tap that piece and drag my finger to the next piece. I usually remember the order of the taps, but if i don't, i use numbers to recall.

I look for pairs of 2 or 3 for CO and memorize the set-up moves. 

I just did a BLD solve.
[memo in this order]
EP: 44.xx
CP: 25.xx
CO 15.xx
EO: 10.xx

And the solve came out to be a 3:38.58. Fairly fast.


----------

